# I need help with rouge spyware. >.>



## boxofstrawberrypocky (Jun 22, 2010)

It's AV Security Suite, and I need help removing it. 
I have AVG, but apparently that didn't stop it. Dx
And I need something to get it to go away, and I really don't feel like paying money.. Dx


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 22, 2010)

AVG game me a virus with their update once, hehe makes me wonder who actually manufactures a majority of internet viruses

you can try Malwarebytes, spybot search and destroy  or Lavasofts Adaware.


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> AVG game me a virus with their update once, hehe makes me wonder who actually manufactures a majority of internet viruses
> 
> you can try Malwarebytes, spybot search and destroy  or Lavasofts Adaware.


 The virus she's referring to is AV Security Suite 

Right, Polly?


----------



## boxofstrawberrypocky (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you! 
I'm going to look those up now. :b


----------



## boxofstrawberrypocky (Jun 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The virus she's referring to is AV Security Suite
> 
> Right, Polly?



Ohh, yup. o.o
Sorry, I died for a moment. xD


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The virus she's referring to is AV Security Suite
> 
> Right, Polly?


 
I know I had that one once, its the one that pops up ads like no other pretending its found a lot of viruses and wants to trick you into buy their product to get rid of them?  or am I way off in left field?


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I know I had that one once, its the one that pops up ads like no other pretending its found a lot of viruses and wants to trick you into buy their product to get rid of them?  or am I way off in left field?


 I think someone here mentioned it once


----------



## boxofstrawberrypocky (Jun 22, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> I know I had that one once, its the one that pops up ads like no other pretending its found a lot of viruses and wants to trick you into buy their product to get rid of them? or am I way off in left field?



Yup. That's the one. Dx
Are the programs you mentioned free??
Like I won't download it then have to buy it to destroy the spyware, right?


----------



## Vo (Jun 22, 2010)

General malware removal steps:

1) Boot to safe mode with networking. See http://www.computerhope.com/issues/chsafe.htm for instructions.
2) Download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware free edition from malwarebytes.org. If you are unable to browse to malwarebytes.org using Internet Explorer, try a different browser, or go to Tools > Internet Options > Connections tab. Click LAN Settings at the bottom and make sure that none of the boxes are checked.
3) When installing, leave the Update box checked at the end of installation.
4) Once MBAM has opened, go to the Update tab and double-check by pressing Update again. If you are unable to update, refer to http://jack.is/tech-support/tech-tips/mbam.php
5) Once you have properly updated MBAM, begin a Quick Scan. The full scan is unnecessarily lengthy and will not find additional malware, only insignificant items such as tracking cookies which can be taken care of later, if you care about it. CCleaner is nice for that.
6) Remove everything that MBAM finds.
7) Reboot to normal mode.
8) Go to http://gmer.net/
9) Press the "Download EXE" button (scroll below the large GMER image). 
10) Once the GMER download is running, it will do an automatic, brief scan. Report here if you see anything in red, or anything referring to the "boot sector" or "suspicious modification". Please don't change anything in GMER unless you're sure of what you're doing as this tool can hose the OS.


----------



## Willow (Jun 22, 2010)

Jack.is said:


> 1) Boot to safe mode with networking. See http://www.computerh...http://www.computerhope.com/issues/chsafe.htm for instructions.


 Link's broken


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 22, 2010)

The ones I mentioned were but they dont always work, I had to reinstall the Operating system on mine, I didnt feel like shelling out the cash for better removal programs when I have a restore disk.


----------



## boxofstrawberrypocky (Jun 22, 2010)

Jack.is said:


> General malware removal steps:
> 
> 1) Boot to safe mode with networking. See http://www.computerhope.com/issues/chsafe.htm for instructions.
> 2) Download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware free edition from malwarebytes.org. If you are unable to browse to malwarebytes.org using Internet Explorer, try a different browser, or go to Tools > Internet Options > Connections tab. Click LAN Settings at the bottom and make sure that none of the boxes are checked.
> ...


 



So, I did all of this, and it's still there. D:
I'm on another account at the moment, because I can't get on the internet with the eother one. 

Edit:
Found tools.
= . =

&&GMER didn't pick anything up.
Also, the malware thingy said it removed it, so I rebooted normally, and the av thing was still there.
So, I went on safe mode again and scanned. It was still there. I removed it. I scanned once more and it found no infected files, so I booted normally, and it's still there.


----------



## Vo (Jun 22, 2010)

Odd. When you ran gmer the first window that came up had nothing in the main area?
Can you go to the Update tab in Malwarebytes' and verify it has today's date in it?
Thanks.


----------



## boxofstrawberrypocky (Jun 23, 2010)

Jack.is said:


> Odd. When you ran gmer the first window that came up had nothing in the main area?
> Can you go to the Update tab in Malwarebytes' and verify it has today's date in it?
> Thanks.



Well, derp on my part. It wasn't updated. Dx
I shall try this once more. 
Thanks for helping me~


----------



## boxofstrawberrypocky (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, I think it's gone. ._.
I updated MB and it got rid of the stuff, and when I logged back on, the AV wasn't popping up, and nothing came up on gmer, either.
I think we're good?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 23, 2010)

I recently had one of those, it died as soon as I disconnected my PC, ran AVG and Malwarebytes afterward, no problems.

As long as you don't say "yes" to the popups, the virus shouldn't infect your HDD.


----------



## Vo (Jun 23, 2010)

boxofstrawberrypocky said:


> Well, I think it's gone. ._.
> I updated MB and it got rid of the stuff, and when I logged back on, the AV wasn't popping up, and nothing came up on gmer, either.
> I think we're good?


 
Sounds like it. This is usually all there is to it if you catch it fairly early (such as before it installs all its friend rogueware and a rootkit to hold it all together).


----------



## boxofstrawberrypocky (Jun 23, 2010)

Jack.is said:


> Sounds like it. This is usually all there is to it if you catch it fairly early (such as before it installs all its friend rogueware and a rootkit to hold it all together).


Well, it was pretty easy, so I think I can handle it if something ever happens again. I just needed to learn how to do it.
Thank you. c:



lupinealchemist said:


> I recently had one of those, it died as soon as I disconnected my PC, ran AVG and Malwarebytes afterward, no problems.
> 
> As long as you don't say "yes" to the popups, the virus shouldn't infect your HDD.


Yeah, I tried just not clicking on anything that popped up, but they kept getting in the way and I was like ahhhh D:


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 23, 2010)

boxofstrawberrypocky said:


> Well, it was pretty easy, so I think I can handle it if something ever happens again. I just needed to learn how to do it.
> Thank you. c:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I tried just not clicking on anything that popped up, but they kept getting in the way and I was like ahhhh D:


When I tried to run my antivirus, the rogue blocked it from starting. I was worried for a little bit, then I disconnected the internet. The popups stopped and I could run the antivirus. I got lucky.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 28, 2010)

Two hours ago, I encountered AV Suite. Safe mode restart and Malwarebytes nipped that in the bud.


----------



## Bundi (Jul 4, 2010)

If it still is there, I recommend a system restore to the earliest date of your convenience. I had one once and even Safe-mode scanning with Malwarebytes didn't work, however I did a system restore and it was gone. See if it works for you. ^^


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jul 4, 2010)

They simply moved their download link to Download.com http://download.cnet.com/Malwarebytes-Anti-Malware/3000-8022_4-10804572.html

But have you tried Super Anti Spyware? With me it seems to get everything. You can also find it on download.com


----------



## Slyck (Jul 4, 2010)

gdzeek said:


> AVG game me a virus with their update once, hehe makes me wonder who actually manufactures a majority of internet viruses
> 
> you can try Malwarebytes, spybot search and destroy  or Lavasofts Adaware.


 
No.

AVG is fine. I've been using it for years and have been recommending it to all of my customers with no complaints.


----------



## Adaquin (Jul 7, 2010)

This virus is a bitch to remove. It took me 2 and a half hours to kill the little bugger, only to find it on my mothers lappy. This link will help a lot if you still have a problem with it. http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/virus-removal/remove-av-security-suite . Best of luck to ya mate.


----------



## Obsidian Eternus (Jul 14, 2010)

All of my clients who've had malware, I've simply recommended them to have me reinstall the OS from known clean media and restore their data from known clean backups -- tends to be more effective in my experience than trying to clear out a virus, even when using a disc like System Rescue CD.

Then again, I'm also used to working with people and companies who keep banking details or other confidential data on their machines, so maybe I'm just being a bit 'noid.


----------

